# Pre-Stain Wood Conditioner substitutes



## RalphCompton

It is no longer possible to purchase Minwax Pre-Stain Wood Conditioner out here in California and it is too far to conveniently travel anywhere where it can be purchased. i.e. out of state.

So, Is there a substitute? I believe it to be a mineral spirits based liquid.

Thanks, Ralph


----------



## jmos

I have not used this, but many here have raved about how good it is. Here's a review of Charles Neil's blotch control. http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1430

I can't speak to it's availability in CA.


----------



## Fuzzy

I use, and LOVE Charles Neil's product. Just watch his real time videos on the product, and you WILL be convinced.


----------



## BillWhite

I have not tried CN's product, but a 1 pound cut of shellac will certainly seal well. Use De-Waxed shellac.
I tried the MW stuff once. Never again.
Bill


----------



## ssnvet

I've had good luck staining pine by first applying General Finishes "Natural" which I'm pretty sure is nothing more than a dillute water based polyacrylic.

I apply water based stain over this and it absorbs evenly without blotching.

B4 discovering the GF Natrural, I tried Minwax Pre-Stain Wood Conditioner, and was not at all pleased with the results.


----------



## RogerM

I have had good luck with Zinser's Seal Coat diluted with three parts alcohol to one part Seal Coat. You can get Seal Coat at most big box stores
.


----------



## RalphCompton

when using shellac or Seal Coat do you need to lightly sand before staining?


----------



## Finn

A "milk thin" mixture of wallboard joint compound and water works also. Brush it on, let dry, sand off. One coat on most surfaces but about three on end grain.


----------



## Richforever

I sand to about 220 grit before sealing with 50/50 mixture of Zinsser SealCoat de-waxed shellac and denatured alcohol. After it dries, I lightly sand with 220 grit to just knock down any raised grain before staining.


----------



## pintodeluxe

I pre-condition with Zinsser Seal Coat mixed 2:3 with denatured alcohol. I only use it on cherry or wood prone to blotching.


----------



## BillWhite

Not only on cherry. Pine and maple too.
Didja get the shellac message? Try it. It works. Be sure to get the Seal Coat dewaxed, and thin it 1:1 (or close).
Bill


----------



## fboucher

One more vote for the Charles Niel Blotch Control, but mostly I have used Zinsser Seal Coat and a little denatured alcohol and it works great for maple and pine, I never stain my cherry unless the customer wants that and even then I try to talk them out of it. If you have a highly figured wood such as Curley Maple and really want to pop the grain and bring out the stripes, I use a few drops of transtint vintage maple dye mixed in with a cup of dewaxed shellac. Apply by wiping and let dry, sand with 220, then I apply GF arm-r-seal or varnish of your choice. Doesnt change the color of the wood much but does bring out the tiger stripes in that maple. Try it on a scrap piece some time if you have some curley maple.


----------



## RalphCompton

Thanks to all for the suggestions. Seems like I now need to do some experimenting.

Ralph


----------



## Canofworms

What about straight denatured alcohol?


----------



## RalphCompton

By the way, Min-Wax Pre-Conditioner now seems to be available and I stocked up!


----------



## Canofworms

Yes. Picked a cam of that


----------



## RussellAP

You can make your own with some elmers glue. 7-8 parts water 2-3 parts elmers white glue. Like the stuff the kids use in grade school. Keep it stirred up and it'll do the job just as well as any product you can buy.


----------



## RussellAP

As far as a one pound cut of shellac sealing wood, that really depends on the wood. I used a 2-3 lb cut to try and seal aromatic cedar for a epoxy coat and it failed to seal the pours even after two coats. 
Mixed it myself from flakes.


----------

